# My first day as 3rd rider.. and first trauma call



## ErinCooley (Oct 19, 2007)

I didnt actually work on the man, I did observe!!!

We were dispatched as backup for a lifeflight call.   The original call went out as "arm trauma" and was followed up with "arm trauma with auger on tractor"

My preceptor was really good at getting me involved.  I opened the back of the responding truck and noticed the mans right arm was severed.  There was tons of blood on his pants, none on the arm.  I quickly realized that the right arm was an old trauma.  Several years ago the right arm was severed by a plow on the back of his tractor.

The left arm was the problem tonight.  While working around the auger, his shirt got caught.  It sliced him from ribs to cheek, injuring the brachial artery.  

I got to see my first trauma, my first life flight, my first IO and my first adrenaline rush.  It was pretty freaking cool.  


I know this wasnt "technical"... I have SOOOO much to learn.  I feel so stupid because I don't know all of the terms and abbreviations yet!!!!


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 19, 2007)

ErinCooley said:


> I know this wasnt "technical"... I have SOOOO much to learn. I feel so stupid because I don't know all of the terms and abbreviations yet!!!!


 
You'll be learning till the day you retire/quit.  And, you learned more than you realize on this call.  Soon you'll be doing it all automatically.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Oct 20, 2007)

Ditto on Chimpie's words; many people go an entire career without even observing an incident like this.  Years from now you'll pull a trick out of your bag that you first saw on the call you described. Do you have an outcome on the pt's condition, and how was his (hopeful) survival influenced by the actions of your crew?


----------



## ErinCooley (Oct 20, 2007)

His wife stopped by the station this morning.. he is doing great.  He did sever the brachial artery and had reconstructive surgery to repair it last night.  His shoulder was also dislocated. 

He should have no long term problems and will be released from the hospital later this week.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Oct 21, 2007)

Good first call Erin as,as has already been saidlearning is a lifetime experience never stop. As for the adrenelin rush if it ever goes away rethink your career choice. I have about fifteen years of volunteering in,I still feel the tingle every time the tones go off. Just remember keep your pulse rate lower than the patients and you will do fine.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 21, 2007)

That's an awesome first call and follow up.  My first call wasn't nearly as exciting.


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 15, 2007)

Neither was mine. My first call was just an assisted living home to hosp. transport.  How exciting that was.


----------

